# Neue Knödel von Quantum



## kati48268 (20. September 2012)

Eines muss man Zebco/Quantum lassen, im Marketing sind sie Weltklasse!

Fand Namen, Tütendesign, etc. der Bloody Chicken ja schon gelungen, die neue Sorte Yellow Zombie ist von der Aufmachung her noch gelungener.
Soll wohl auf der ANSPO präsentiert werden (Thomas wird vermutlich/hoffentlich von dort berichten).

Nun müssen die Dinger halt von der Qualität ihrem Auftritt entsprechen.
Die blutige Hühner-Pillen hab ich selbst nie eingesetzt, aber die White Coconut, und die find ich net slecht.
Wenn nur die Apothekenpreise nicht wären...


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

die tüte ist geil


----------



## prinz1 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

hallo

ja, die jungens von zebco scheinen in punkto marketing ne menge gelernt zu haben in den letzten jahren.
erkenne aber neidlos an, das das design einfach "geil" is.
mit den bloody chicken haben se mich ja schon "gefangen", mit den "yellow zombies" werden sie es wohl auch schaffen.   |muahah:

mal sehen, wie sie fangen werden??!!??

gruß 

der prinz


----------



## cyberpeter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Ja das Marketing ist gut, da hat man sich bei den neuen Boilies wohl etwas von BLB  "inspirieren" lassen ... |rolleyes

Ich hoffe nur, dass man sich bei den neuen Knödeln "etwas mehr Mühe" gegeben hat als beim Bloody Chicken ....

Die Bloodys sind nicht schlecht und fangen, sofern man die Boilies genau am richtigen Platz ablegt, ihren Fisch auch ohne große "Gewöhnungsphase" so zumindest sind meine Erfahrung aber das können viele andere Boilies mit nicht ganz so "bunter Verpackung" und 2-4 €/kg weniger auch....

Bei dem Preis sollte und kann man m.M. auch "Lockwirkung" erwartenkönnen und nicht nur "Image" und  "Verpackung" und da happert es bei den Bloodys meiner Meinung. Sie liegen zwar nicht wie ein Stein im Wasser, aber selbst nach einer Nacht im warmen sommerlichen Wasser sieht man, anders als versprochen, nicht viel vom "auswaschen". Bei relativ kaltem Wasser schaut der Boilie sogar fast aus wie "neu" und das "nährt die Vermutung",  dass hier eben nicht soviel "lösliche Inhaltsstoffe" an das Wasser abgegeben werden wie "versprochen". Als Ganzjahresköder, wie er angepriesen wird, würde ich ihn deshalb nicht unbedingt empfehlen.

Sicher mag das in der ein oder anderen Situation vielleicht sogar hilfreich sein, das will ich nicht bestreiten aber die meisten werden den Bloody Chicken aufgrund des Preises, der selbst bei 5 Kg über 9 €/KG liegt, eher nicht für für große ausgedehnte Futteraktionen hernehmen sondern eher als "Instandhakenköder" mit ein paar (evtl. zerkleinerten) Bloodys als Futter oder bei größeren Futtermengen als Hakenköder in Verbindung mit anderen "Futterboilies" und/oder Partikeln und genau da sollte der "Hookbait" doch etwas "attraktiver" sein ohne dass man ihn, wie in den "Werbevideos" mit (teuren) Dips "zukippen" muß was sich zudem mit billigeren Kugeln auch machen läßt und sich zudem nicht immer als positiv für den Fangerfolg erweist.

Dazu kann es dem "Image" der Boilies sicher nicht schaden, wenn der Boilie aufgrund der besseren "Lockstoffabgabe" vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Karpfen fängt auch wenn er nicht gerade "auf den Centimeter genau" auf dem Hotspod liegt, selbst wenn dafür in Kauf nehmen muß, dass der Boilie dann im Hochsommer "nicht nachgehärtet" eben keine 24 Stunden mit Weißfischbefall am Haar mehr aushält.


Gruß Peter


----------



## punkarpfen (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Bei der Tüte bekomme ich im Bivy kein Auge zu. ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Ananas wird ja der Hauptbestandteil der Yellow Zombies sein; keine Ahnung ob da noch was anders drin verbastelt wurde.

Ist das denn eigentlich eine häufig gefischte Geschmacksrichtung?
Ich hoffe nicht, denn ich nutze am liebsten andere Knödel als die gängigen Sorten.
Mit fruchtigen Pillen hab ich sowieso kaum gefischt bisher... #c


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

alle kugeln von Quantum würde ich nur nehmen um mit der zwille tauben vom dach zu schiessen, egal wie die dinger heissen oder aussehen, für mich die letzte wahl unter allen boilies, dann lieber hartmais oder bohnen.
aber das zeug muss ja nicht mir gefallen sondern den karpfen, und namen von boilies haben noch nie nen karpfen gefangen... lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## der.oli (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

hey,
naja das design ist geschmackssache 
hat jemand erfahrung mit den hot chili boilies von quantum gemacht?
schönen abend noch, gruß


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> alle kugeln von Quantum würde ich nur nehmen um mit der zwille tauben vom dach zu schiessen, egal wie die dinger heissen oder aussehen, für mich die letzte wahl unter allen boilies, dann lieber hartmais oder bohnen.
> aber das zeug muss ja nicht mir gefallen sondern den karpfen, und namen von boilies haben noch nie nen karpfen gefangen... lassen wir uns überraschen


Magst du denn auch mal begründen warum?


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

klar mag ich, ich persönlich finde die teile nicht durchdacht, egal was man dann am haar haken hat von denen.
egal ob das blutige hühnchen oder die kokosnussteile, wobei die noch gehen.
die lösefähigkeiten von denen finde ich unter aller sau, die kugeln richen nach 24 stunden immer noch wie frisch aus der tüte, was auch nicht wirklich für die löslichkeit spricht.
die fängigkeit ist auch nicht wirklich gut finde ich.
aber wie gesagt, 1000 angler, 1000 meinungen, ich würde sie gar nicht fischen, habe da andere marken die ich bevorzugen würde, aber da ich ja selbst rolle muss ich gott sei dank nicht darauf warten was quantum da zaubert.
die tüte finde ich nicht schlecht, hänge ich mir zu halloween mal an die tür hängen ^^

mag sein das andere gute erfahrungen damit haben, aber ich finde eigentlich die meisten produkte der firma nicht so doll, schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, besonders im freundeskreis, von der seite gesehen bin ich da kein fan.


----------



## BARSCH123 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ananas wird ja der Hauptbestandteil der Yellow Zombies sein; keine Ahnung ob da noch was anders drin verbastelt wurde.
> 
> Ist das denn eigentlich eine häufig gefischte Geschmacksrichtung?
> Ich hoffe nicht, denn ich nutze am liebsten andere Knödel als die gängigen Sorten.
> Mit fruchtigen Pillen hab ich sowieso kaum gefischt bisher... #c



Also ich glaube Ananas aka Pineapple ist wohl die am häufigst gefischte geschmacksrichung..

In England fischt doch jeder zweite mit Pineapple Boilies.. hier weiß ich es nicht, kenne aber einen haufen leute die Ananas Boilies fischen..

Tl.


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Oh, ist das also hier auch schon "in"?

Das der Ananas- $ Pfirsich-"Trend" von der Insel stammt, ist mir bekannt; da wird sogar mit richtigen Fruchtstücken davon auf Brassen, etc. gefischt.

Aber du magst recht haben, so ein schlichter Erdbeerboilie ohne andere exotische Zusätze, wie man sie früher überall sah und nutzte, ist mir auch schon länger nicht mehr ins Auge gefallen.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Ananas ist das neue Erdbeer ;-)


----------



## Petri (25. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

der bloody chicken erinnert sehr an frolic 
kann man also wesentlich günstiger haben.

Grüße!


----------



## NR.9 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Ich habe die Quantum Cyber Pop Ups gefischt und daneben TS Pop Ups - auf Quantum nix !!! TS hat besser gefangen. 
Mir kam es auch so vor als wenn die Quantum egal in welcher Sorte (hatte Vanille,Tutti Frutti und noch was herbes) alle gleich gerochen haben - süss waren sie auch nicht wirklich. Auftrieb hatten sie nen besseren wie TS was aber nicht für die Inhaltsstoffe spricht.
Die Tüte habe ich mir bis jetzt noch nicht angesehen - aber mal ehrlich Leute .... wer nach dem Aussehen einer Tüte seine Boilies wählt hat doch was am Brett !!!


----------



## kati48268 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Bislang ist (mir) ja nur das Tütendesign bekannt und das finde ich sehr gut gelungen!
Von beschi$$ener Werbung werden wir überschüttet, da darf man einen gelungenen Auftritt durchaus loben.
Da mir die White Coconuts gut gefallen und ich sowieso mal "fruchtig" ausprobieren wollte, sind die bei mir zumindest eine Option.



NR.9 schrieb:


> ... wer nach dem Aussehen einer Tüte seine Boilies wählt hat doch was am Brett !!!


Komm, man muss nicht so tun, als sei man völlig unbeeinflussbar von gut gemachter Werbung; zumindest beim Erstkauf.
Da steckt viel, viel Psychologie drin, die man selbst so nicht wahrnimmt.
Siehe z.B. http://www.cmenschel.de/design/essays/verpackungsdesign.pdf

Was glaubst du, wieviele Möchtegern-Edel-Machos John Player Special Black rauchen, obwohl ihnen der Geschmack eigentlich gar nicht so zusagt, aber die Packung ist ja so schön cool-schwarz!
Ich hab im Studium 1-2 Jahre nachts in´er Tanke malocht; da konnte ich nach einiger Zeit beim reinkommen anhand des Eindrucks der Person mit sehr hoher Treffsicherheit sagen, welcher Sorte Kippen er gleich kauft.
Markendesign &-image = persönliches Image.
Das fängt bei der Karre an, geht über Klamotten und hört sicherlich nicht beim Angelequipment auf.


----------



## NR.9 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Das ist doch völliger Quatsch - du kannst nicht verallgemeinern das jeder sich so sehr von Werbung etc. beeinflussen lässt. Besonders nicht im Bereich Boilies und Karpfenangeln - dort zählt nämlich ein Ruf den man sich in Vergangenheit gemacht hat und Erfahrungswerte die man mit der Marke evtl. gemacht hat. Ich bleibe dabei - wer seine Boilies nach Tütendesign auswählt hat ein am Brett !!! 
Karpfenangler die schon ein paar Jahre sich damit beschäfftigen werden sicher nicht schwach nur weil die Tüte geil aussieht. Meistens weiss man schon was man von der Marke halten soll - So wie viele hier schon beschrieben !!! Und da hilft auch nicht noch son tolles Design der Tüte.
Die jenigen die auf solche Visuellen Einflüsse anspringen und die Tüte kaufen sind m.M.n. zumeist Kids die neu im Karpfenangeln sind und ihre Erfahrungen erst noch sammeln müssen und evtl. Frauen weil diese visuell leichter beeinflussbar sind wie Männer.

Ich will und habe nicht behauptet das ich völlig frei bin von beinflussung durch Werbung aber ich bin noch so clever diese zu hinterfragen und mich vor einen Kauf bei einen neutralen Medium wie z.B. in der Angelei das Anglerboard zu informieren - Auch vor einen erstkauf - grade dann !!!
Und ein vergleich dieses Themas mit rauchenden Tankstellenkunden ist einfach viel zuweit hergeholt...
Bei mir könnte die Tüte ohne Aufdruck oder sonstiges sein - der Inhalt zählt !!!


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Du willst mich falsch verstehen, hm?
Sicherlich geht ein versierter Karpfenangler, mit vorhandener Orientierung über den Markt, völlig anders vor bei der Wahl seiner Pillen, als ein Gelegenheitsnutzer, ein Anfänger, jemand, der vor'm Regal steht und einfach mal was ausprobieren will, usw.
Und genau denen springt eine tolle Verpackung quasi aus dem Regal ins Gesicht.

Generell halte ich die für gut gemacht, nichts anders habe ich gesagt.
Den Inhalt kenne ich (und wohl fast alle bis auf wenige Testangler) noch gar nicht.

Und generell wird die Wirkung von PR, Image, Design, Werbung, Productplacement,... völlig unterschätzt.



NR.9 schrieb:


> ... Frauen weil diese visuell leichter beeinflussbar sind wie Männer...


Puuuuuh... |bigeyes
Sehe ich völlig anders!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Hmmmmm.....|kopfkrat.....sie sind wenigstens soweit visuell beeinflussbar, dass sie bei Katis Anblick immer schon ein "NEIN, mit dir nicht!" auf den Lippen haben.:m


----------



## Doc Plato (27. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hmmmmm.....|kopfkrat.....sie sind wenigstens soweit visuell beeinflussbar, dass sie bei Katis Anblick immer schon ein "NEIN, mit dir nicht!" auf den Lippen haben.:m




Pruuust... ich lach mich weg... :q


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

_Ja, wat ham´wer lacht!_
_Auch in einem anderen Thread hab ich's heut schon in ähnlicher Art gekriegt. Ist wohl mein Tag |uhoh:_
_Ihr Dummbeutels! _

Und nun zum Thema bitte.


----------



## sadako (27. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*



NR.9 schrieb:


> ... und evtl. Frauen weil diese visuell leichter beeinflussbar sind wie Männer...



Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht, mein Lieber.
Achja stimmt, Männer sind ja neuerdings nicht mehr visuell zu  beeinflussen; da kann man den tiefen Ausschnitt, High Heels und Makeup  getrost weg lassen - zieht nicht mehr. Der allseits neutrale und  unbestechliche Mann von heute kauft ja nicht mehr die Katze im Sack. 

Jetzt mal ehrlich - es ist doch irgendwie nicht machbar, sich nicht von  Äußerlichkeiten und schönen Verpackungen verleiten zu lassen. Allerdings  lässt sich wohl stark bezweifeln, dass es sich dabei um eine  ausschließlich weibliche Eigenschaft handelt. Wer hat sich nicht schon  mal von einer anziehenden Hülle verführen lassen, um danach  festzustellen, dass es sich bei dem Inhalt um den größten Mumpitz  handelt? 

Ich selbst benehme mich im Angelladen manchmal wie es bei anderen Geschlechtgenossinen im Schuhgeschäft der Fall wäre.  Gibt einfach unzählige Dinge, die man zwar eigentlich gar nicht kaufen  wollte und auch nicht bräuchte, aber trotzdem unbedingt haben möchte.  Sie könnten ja irgendwann irgendwie mal nützlich sein - oder sehen  einfach nur nett aus. Der sinnvolle Nutzen scheint dabei erstmal  zweitrangig zu sein. 

Aber dass ich mit dieser Verfahrensweise à la "Es glitzert, es ist  sinnlos, ich will es haben" nicht alleine dastehe, kann ich immer wieder  an anderen angelnden - männlichen - Kollegen beobachten, die sich  eigentlich nur ein paar Shads für max. 10€ kaufen wollten und dann den  Laden um ca. 150€ leichter wieder verlassen, weil sie auf einmal noch  ettliche andere ach so nützliche Dinge entdeckt haben. Und ich entdecke  sowohl in meiner Angelausrüstung als auch im Equipment anderer (man muss  sich ja stets gegenseitig seine neuesten Errungenschaften präsentieren)  immer wieder irgendwelche Kuriositäten, die vielleicht schön aussehen  (oder irgendwann mal schön ausgesehen haben), aber offen gesagt völlig  sinnfrei sind. Hauptsache, man hat es eben.

Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass es anderen - egal ob weiblichen oder  männlichen Anglern - nicht auch ab und zu so geht, dass man sich von  irgendwelchem Firlefanz verleiten lässt, nur weil er im ersten Moment  trotz offensichtlichem zweifelhaften Nutzen einfach nur gut aussieht.  Nicht umsonst hat sich die Medienwelt das schon längst zu Nutze gemacht,  wenn es um die Vermarktung Gott weiß welcher unnützen Produkte geht.  Und die werden sicherlich nicht nur von Frauen gekauft.


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*



sadako schrieb:


> Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht, mein Lieber.


Achja stimmt, Männer sind ja neuerdings nicht mehr visuell zu  beeinflussen; da kann man den tiefen Ausschnitt, High Heels und Makeup  getrost weg lassen - zieht nicht mehr. Der allseits neutrale und  unbestechliche Mann von heute kauft ja nicht mehr die Katze im Sack. 

#6#6#6#6#6#6

you made my day... eindeutig das like des tages


----------



## j0nas4tw (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Wenn ich in meinen Keller schaue muss ich "Sadako" recht geben 
Naja wie heißt es so schön "wenn man billig kauft, kauft man meist zweimal" oder so 

Naja!
Grüße


----------



## NR.9 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Genau das können sich viele nicht mehr erlauben zu heutigen Zeiten. Und dann reicht die Packung nicht ! Ich bleibe dabei und sage NUR der Inhalt zählt. 
Und zu dem Männer Frauen Ding - Männer haben sicher auch Schwächen, besonders im Hobby und geben dort gerne Geld aus für Sachen die evtl. nicht Bombe sind oder nicht unbedingt gebraucht werden aber ich denke trotzdem das Frauen allgemein schneller zu begeistern sind für jegliches wie z.B. Klamotten,Schmuck,Schuhe und heute erst mit der Freundin des besten Freundes erlebt ... kleine Kätzchen - und wenn Frauen was haben wollen dann bekommen die das in der Regel auch... ich denke viele Männer verstehen das und die Frauen unter uns sollen das jetzt auch nicht falsch auffassen ich meine das nicht böse oder abwertend aber das ist für mich bisl "typisch" Frau.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Hmmm, 1000Klicks, und Frerk ist immer noch nicht eingestiegen, um etwas über den Inhalt der Wundertüte zu berichten. #c

Das klappte beim Joker-Thread doch so gut,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207793&highlight=Joker-Lure
aber da hab ich ihn ja auch etwas "beschimpft" 
und nicht gelobt, wie in diesem Fall |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Hmm, die 2te neue Sorte, ist auch ganz ansprechend designed


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Die Boilies werden hier ab Minute 9.43 vorgestellt:
[youtube1]rG_U1M1Wy3g[/youtube1]

Ich freue mich schon aufs Frühjahr, da werd ich die auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Die Verpackung wirkt für mich eher so, als würde sie im Spielzeugladen für Kleinkinder stehen. 

Schon der erste Grund, wieso ich nicht direkt drauf anspringen würde, sondern eher etwas Abstand davon nehmen würde.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3733303#post3733303


----------



## Spitzbua (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

sollten die kugeln genauso einschlagen wie die bloody chicken hat quantum wieder einen abnehmer mehr :k

die aufmachung der verpackung ist sowieso ein geniales ding in der angelszene wobei man von machen, wie nach der veröffentlichung der bloody chicken verpackung, schon die ersten kritiken hört


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Zu kriegen sind die Dinger ja nun
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...antum-radical-boilie-yellow-zombie/detail.jsf
und die Ruby-Dubby auch
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...quantum-radical-rubby-dubby-boilie/detail.jsf

Hat schon jemand mal 'ne Tüte aufgerissen, den Rüssel reingehalten, 'ne Murmel durchgebrochen, reingebissen,... ?

Rund 12Tacken für das Kilo werden mich allenfalls mal zu einer Testtüte zum Auspobieren verführen können, aber jeder hat halt 'ne eigene Schmerzgrenze.

Schön find ich allerdings die Idee, die Pop Ups gleich in 2 Größen ins Glas zu packen.
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...radcial-neon-pop-ups-yellow-zombie/detail.jsf


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Wahnsinn, ich werde nie verstehen wer sich solche baits leisten kann. Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das dass preis/leistungs verhältnis stimmt.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Boilies in der Preisklasse können in kleinen Mengen eingesetzt durchaus rentabel sein. Für das Geld würde ich aber keine Quantumboilies kaufen...


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Ich bin überzeugt dass richtig gute baits ( dynamite, solar, nash usw. ) auch wirklich gut fangen. Aber ich bin nicht der meinung dass die qualität verhältnismäßig zum preis steigt.


----------



## Megacarp (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Seit Neustem wird immer mehr häufiger bei diversen Fertigboilies damit geworben, dass sie keine künstlichen Konservierungsstoffe enthalten, so auch bei den neuen Quantummurmeln. 
Wie sollen die Boilies dann aber frisch bleiben? 
Und glaubt ihr, dass diese Boilies wirklich keine künstlichen Konservierer enthalten?
Ich bin gespannt wie ihr das seht!

Gruß
Megacarp


----------



## Curtis (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

habe für meinen Kollega eine Packung Pop Ups gekauft und diese werden wir dann mal über das Wochenende am See mal testen. Die Bloodychicken - so wie er es berichtet hat, haben eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe - ich selbst habe auch diese Bloody Chicken und werde sie mal am gleichen See mit den Yellow Zombies probieren. Werde aufjedenfall berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.

PS: Im Geschäft habe ich die Nase reingehalten - die riechen mehr als deutlich nach Ananas! Könnte man glatt reinbeißen.

Wenn die Yellow Boilies am gleichen See genauso einschlagen wie die Bloodys letze Saison, hat Quantum wieder einen Kunden mehr.


----------



## beißtnix (26. August 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Habe die chicken die yellow zombies und die rubby dubby getestet.

also ich konnte keine sonderliche bisssteigerung feststellen! im gegenteil mit den boillies meines dealers hatte ich (wie immer) deutlich bessere ergebnisse.
packungen sind geil vllcht. aus tiersicht etwas niveaulos aber was solls :-D
finde eh was da alles so verkauft wird (kopfschüttel) 
ich halte es so einfach wie möglich! was nicht für ruten und rollen gilt!!
iss halt meine meinug


----------



## Wolvie024 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Grundsätzlich bin ich immer skeptisch, wenn irgendwo Zebco draufsteht. Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich von dieser Firma sicher nicht mehr, denn meine eigenen Erfahrungen und die mehrere Kollegen damit sind wirklich furchtbar.

Die Boilies habe ich aber dennoch getestet.

Ich habe mit den Bloody Chicken Boilies unerwartet gute Fänge gehabt. Sie erinnern wirklich sehr an Frolic. Die Pop Ups kann man aber getrost vergessen, wenn, dann die weicheren sinkenden Boilies verwenden.

Auf der Messe habe ich heuer die Rubby Dubby gekauft (vor allem wegen der geilen Farbe und weil die Bloody Chicken echt fängig waren) - ich hatte aber bis heute noch keinen einzigen Biss auf diese Rubby Dubbys. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die eher Angler, als Fische fangen


----------



## Benton (12. September 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

So. Ich muss jetzt mal Werbung für die Bloody Chicken Boilie machen. Normalerweise bin ich der Meinung, das jeder Boilie irgendwann, irgendwie fängt. 
Aber.....
Ich angel meistens an einem mittelgroßen See. Ich fütter nicht an und lege meinen Boilie immer mit PVA (Bolies im Ice-Crusher kaputt gemacht) ab.
Läuft immer Super. Jetzt aber zum Bloody Chicken. Er fängt bei uns am See spitzenmässig. Habe deutlich mehr Bisse auf die Bloody Chicken als auf andere Boilies. Wir haben es mit mehreren Ruten und verschiedenen Boilies getestet. Auffällig ist, dass der Bloody Chicken sehr weich ist und bereits nach kurzer Zeit im Wasser aufgeht und fast zerfällt. Hat also ne super Lockwirkung. 

Fazit: Für kurze Ansitze, ohne gross anfüttern ein Super Boilie. Für langes Anfüttern nicht geeignet, da viel zu teuer. 

Und ja....es gibt andere Meinungen. Ich habe auch mit div. Boilie von namenhaften Herstellern und Messeständen gefischt. 

Und nein....ich bin nicht bei Quantum angestellt. 

#h

Gruß


----------



## Eiderente (12. September 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Ich war in den letzten 4 Wochen 2x (Gesamtca.48 Std) am Wasser unter anderem auch mit Bloody Chicken, Yellow Zombie und Coconut Boilies von Quantum. Bis auf einen Run auf den Bloody Chicken Boilie waren die Kugeln meist komplett unberührt. Gefangen haben wir (waren zu zweit am Wasser) auf TS Tutti Frutti und Mais. Ich werde den Rest der Boilies nun verfüttern und mir keine neuen mehr kaufen. Nicht einmal die Brassen waren davon überzeugt...


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Neue Knödel von Quantum*

Schick sie lieber mir


----------

